# LOOK 566 Origin 09



## DCoy (May 9, 2009)

Guys, I would like to loose some weight on this bike, and I have everytihng SRAM Rival, and changed the wheels to Eastons EA90s. What do you guys think I should go for next to getting this thing lighter? Thanks


----------



## DCoy (May 9, 2009)

Was wondering if I asked a stupid question, since no one has given me any tips. Just trying to find ways to save some weight on the bike. Your help would really be appreciated.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Can you afford to upgrade your SRAM to a RED or FORCE?

Your wheels are already fairly light.


----------



## DCoy (May 9, 2009)

*Force or Red*

Do you think that the FSA K-light would be better with ceramic BB than the red cranks? and change everything else. How much weight wold i save with changing to RED?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

go to procycling.com or pro cycling world.com, get a token stem, token cages, alligator i-links cables, a toupe 143 saddle, attick cf skewers and splurge for easton ea90slx or zipp bars. 
I had a hard time paying that much for handlebars, but they're exceptionally stiff, and the bend/drop/reach is absolutely perfect for me. 
The alligator I-link cables are pretty much as light as can be, they're not difficult to install, and they make a significant difference in BOTH braking and shifting performance. 
good luck and enjoy...


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

one more thing. Running extra light tubes with a relatively light tire like a conti GP 4 season at 225 grams gives a nice light and still reliable ride.
as a former owner of two sets of easton wheels, do yourself a favor, contact easton directly, and purchase some spokes for the rear wheel.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Red cassette, KCNC brakes, Yokozuna housing. 


3T team bar, stem, and post. Lightest version of your prefered saddle.



Lighter tubes and tires.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I might upgrade the crank, but I wouldn't upgrade the cassette--the Red cassette is loud. I have all Red, except the cassette.

The tires, saddle, bars and stem are probably the cheapest ways to quickly drop weight... but most of those will just be for bragging rights, not performance.

Personally, I'd upgrade the levers... not for weight, but for zero loss for both shifters (not just front).


----------



## DCoy (May 9, 2009)

jhamlin38 said:


> one more thing. Running extra light tubes with a relatively light tire like a conti GP 4 season at 225 grams gives a nice light and still reliable ride.
> as a former owner of two sets of easton wheels, do yourself a favor, contact easton directly, and purchase some spokes for the rear wheel.


Why the additional spokes? Also, is there any other brake and gear cable set that looks a little more slimline, those I-link look ugly to me, but what do I know. I installed Pro Race 3 tires and forte tubes. I ordered the KCNC skewers, Fizik Aliante Carbon Rails saddle. Looking at the KCNC stems or Token. Also, the KCNC calipers, being so flat in the front, doesnt that remove aerodynamics compared to SRAMs or DA?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> I might upgrade the crank, but I wouldn't upgrade the cassette--the Red cassette is loud. I have all Red, except the cassette.
> 
> The tires, saddle, bars and stem are probably the cheapest ways to quickly drop weight... but most of those will just be for bragging rights, not performance.
> 
> Personally, I'd upgrade the levers... not for weight, but for zero loss for both shifters (not just front).



If your cassette is loud you have it setup wrong. I'm running Red and it's as quite as my old 7800. 

Starnut


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> If your cassette is loud you have it setup wrong. I'm running Red and it's as quite as my old 7800.
> 
> Starnut



Interesting. I had read that they are very loud in a couple of publications. I wonder what people are doing wrong?


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I have KCNC brakes and like them (they dropped a half pound off my bike from Ultegra and they stop pretty well) but the down side is my leg brushes the rear caliper on steeper hills. I have zip tied the cable to the frame which has improved the situation, but not completely eliminated it. It is tolerable now, where before I was considering changing out the rear brake.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

STARNUT said:


> If your cassette is loud you have it setup wrong. I'm running Red and it's as quite as my old 7800.
> 
> Starnut




The Red cassette isn't as quiet as a Shimano or standard 10s SRAM cassette... it has a little whirring sound. I've noticed it on all the full Red spec bikes I've ridden (set up by different mechanics, using different wheels, etc.). Magazines have covered it. Pro mechanics have mentioned it. It isn't a matter of having it set up wrong. Starnut just doesn't notice it--lucky for him!!

I have read several threads where people have drilled a tiny hold in the back and filled the cassette with expanding foam. I just couldn't justify buying a premium lightweight cassette that I had to listen to or fill with foam. Cassettes wear out anyways.


----------



## C Dunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

the red cassettes are hollow and the noise is from echoing in the void where the spider would normally be. SRAM cassettes are also made of cheese, as are their chains. When you replace them, do so with shimano.

Do you know what your bike weighs at the moment? 

I would not 'upgrade' to KCNC brakes, or any of the similarly designed ones (Token, TRP, etc.) brakes are meant to stop you, and the KCNC ones don't do a very good job of it. I just wouldn't be making any compromises in that department for weight. Regardless, one could make better dollar for weight gains with the prices they sell for.

Seatpost, seat, bars, stem chainrings (?) tyres and tubes are better starting points. Might save you 500g or so.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

My Red stuff is as "quite" as my old DA. The problem is: one, it's not being setup properly if it's making noise and; two, everyone has read someone where that it's noisy _before_ having any first hand experience with it. We can thank that dousche Zinn and Velosnooze for that.

I actually have people come up to me on group rides and at races and ask, "hey man, how'd you get your Sram to be so quite?" I simply laugh and say " I read the directions" :lol:

The problem comes in the "B limit" screw. It needs to be adjusted almost exactly opposite of the way shimano and campy say to do on their RDs.

So I still say that, if it's "loud", you're doing it wrong.


However............. Sram did have 200-300 red cassettes that were machined "slightly out of spec" and the missing teeth on the cassette/the open glide designs _can_ make noise. This is exsaserbated by maladjustment. So.... some very early generations of the cassettes may or may not have been noisy. Additionally, I find that the KMC chains tends to help the noise thing and also last longer and are lighter than the Sram and Shimano chains. The noise comes from the timing links be more aggressively machined on the KMC chains.

I think what happened is that a the 1st adopters and media got ahold of the group and it's fate as a noisy was sealed. For what it's worth, new DA 7900 is _MUCH_ louder than a properly adjusted Sram drivetrain. The noise seems to get louder the more chain wear you have. Couple that with the 7900 hoods buzzing and you've got a symphony of annoying road noise.

Starnut


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My buddy got the Ultegra SL version of this bike. With Look Keo Sprint pedals, and two Look bottle cages it weighed a tick over 19lbs. He changed the FSA Pro Carbon seatpost to the Look ERGO 4 and saved -55g's. Switched out the Fulcrum 7's to Ksyrium SL wheels, and Conti Gatorskin tires. @ -400g's saved. Changed the FSA stem to a Ritchey WCS White stem saved -30g's. It's now about 17.5lbs. The FSA carbon bar on it is pretty nice, and I can't find any info on it weight-wise, but I'm guessing about 270g. I'd like him to get the Ritchey Evo SL bar, as the 42cm I have on my bike was weighed at 193g's, but he's kinda done messing with it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm quite happy with my Red group--even if it doesn't include a quiet cassette.


----------

